# Sliding Glass door leak.....



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can replace the door with one that is thermally efficient and installed correctly or you can pull this door and install it correctly. Anything else is a waste of time.
Ron


----------



## Reel Irie (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply .... this door is big so Its gonna cost me ... ughhh.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Post a picture if you can.


----------



## Reel Irie (Sep 16, 2010)

lets see if this works...


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

I can't tell you how to fix the door, but I can tell you how to check/solve your problem. 

This is a case where you must do a "garden hose flood test". Take a garden hose with the water flow on low, like the amount of water flow that would fill up a glass of water in ten seconds or more. You must have a helper and you must do the test during dry weather. 

With a helper observing on the inside, carefully direct the flow of water onto suspicious water entry points on the outside. This would include the sides of the door, the top of the door, and any seams, openings, screw heads, windows, cracks or other features located anywhere higher than the bottom track of the sliding door. Hold the water on each spot for a period of two minutes, or until the observer reports water leaking on the inside in the location that is causing the problem. You must systematically check each suspect area. 

The water might be entering the building somewhere other than where the water is appearing. Once the water enters the wall, it has an unobstructed path to the inside of the sliding door track. The reason it is appearing in the vicinity of the sliding door is that this happens to be the path of least resistance. 

Fortunately, it is much easier to prevent the water from entering the wall in the first place than it is to prevent the water from leaking into the sliding door track after it has already entered. You must simply do your homework and locate the entry point, seal it with a compatible caulking and the problem should be solved. 

Although the process is tedious and time consuming, it is far better than, for example, removing and replacing a sliding door at a cost of thousands of dollars, only to discover that the problem was really caused by a small gap in the window sill above (this has actually happened).


I know this is not answering your question directly, but I hope it puts you on the path to finding the cause of the leak and correcting it successfully.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I don’t see any weep holes on the outside. I looks like there covered with stucco. You need the weep holes for water to drain to the outside of the house.


----------



## Reel Irie (Sep 16, 2010)

Yep ... I think that is the problem, I have holes in the tracks, but no where for water to drain out.

Do think they were just covered up in the remodel and I can somehow uncover them???


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Reel Irie said:


> Yep ... I think that is the problem, I have holes in the tracks, but no where for water to drain out.
> 
> *Do think they were just covered up in the remodel and I can somehow uncover them???[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------

